# Lost my job



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

O dear me im now unemployeed so i might have to give up my mice, Hopefully not im sur eill find a way round it.

Going to phone a few pubs and clubs tomorrow morning as it seems that the managers only show there faces between 9-10am 

Didnt really want to work anywhere without ani9mals but if you think about it working in a pub or a club is like working with animals


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Now how did you go and do that Mark?

Come live at my house and i'll pay you to look after my critters, 2 dogs, horse and Me and the fella lol! Do you fancy being an Animal Au Pair?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

see if you can get something in catering.Thats what I do & I bring all the suitable left overs home for the animals,saves me loads of money.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear Mark...hope you find something soon


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

The idiot i worked for lost the contracts for the stray dogs so now no dogs are coming into the kennels other than the boarder and there just isnt enough work.

He was being too greedy charging the council £6 kenneling where as other kennels were at £4-5.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 3, 2008)

We can look for a job together, Mark!! I am currently on the job hunt, as well. Got an interview today at the Early Learning Centre :roll:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> We can look for a job together, Mark!! I am currently on the job hunt, as well. Got an interview today at the Early Learning Centre :roll:


Need to go leave my name and number at The Black Swan in wakefield they are taking people on, its a pub btw lol

I dont think id be able to work in a toy store id get the sack in the first dayfor doing no work and playing with everything. lol


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i've worked in a toyshop for the past 6 or so years, but i've just handed my notice in now ive finished uni, so theres a job at my end, bit far away.

you could always try temping? can be quite fun


----------



## mbarnes227 (Oct 4, 2008)

how's the employment o'er there? i mean are there actually jobs available? we hope to be moved by next year so i'm hoping it's better than here...

right now our economy is in the can and the market is crashing and banks are going under and housing is ridiculous - my brother in law just walked away from his house with his wife and two kids because they couldnt afford it...and there are little/no jobs available and when there is one open you're competing with 50 million other people, most of which are over qualified because they got laid off or are like housewives who can't afford to live on one income anymore and are going back to work. my hubby got laid of working for a huge construction company as a foreman! 5 whole crews - workers and managers - just laid off like that! *snap* luckily he found another one because of his skills but for some it's life or death out there so to speak.


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 5, 2008)

Aw no! Hope everything gets sorted for you Mark!
Ive just got myself a new job...im the envy of all my friends who either are desperatly searching for a job or have rubbish jobs lol...Im starting this saturday at Superdrug. I get everything half price, and the pay isnt too bad at £5.50 p/h!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Charlotte said:


> Aw no! Hope everything gets sorted for you Mark!
> Ive just got myself a new job...im the envy of all my friends who either are desperatly searching for a job or have rubbish jobs lol...Im starting this saturday at Superdrug. I get everything half price, and the pay isnt too bad at £5.50 p/h!


haha youll get getting more than me when i was at the kennels.


----------

